# Be on your guard...



## JennyG (Mar 20, 2012)

...does the author of  this title know something other people don't??


----------



## J. Dean (Mar 20, 2012)

Sounds like a good treatise on the mortification of sin.


----------



## FCC (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## py3ak (Mar 20, 2012)

For many years we had a mole, sent from the E! News Network to espy how Puritans lived. His superhuman knowledge of the Puritans (suggesting a large team of research assistants) and encyclopedic acquaintance with the world of entertainment gave him away.
But another double agent has lurked almost entirely undetected for a very long time.


----------



## Reformedfellow (Mar 20, 2012)

py3ak said:


> But another double agent has lurked almost entirely undetected for a very long time.



Ruben, I'm not quite sure I understand what this means, or how it relates to the post. 
Actually, I'm not sure I understand this post. JennyG seems to be pointing out something negative about the book, yet all the responses are positive. 
I'm confused.....


----------



## Curt (Mar 20, 2012)

Some folks don't get it, evidently.


----------



## nicnap (Mar 20, 2012)

HA! I knew it! I have long suspected that Andrew Thornquist was a spy ...

On another note the book looks good.


----------



## Fly Caster (Mar 20, 2012)

JennyG said:


> ...does the author of  this title know something other people don't??



There have been some strange folks lurking around here...

(but not nearly so much as other forums I've seen).


----------



## Kim G (Mar 20, 2012)

Reformedfellow said:


> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> > But another double agent has lurked almost entirely undetected for a very long time.
> ...



According to Amazon, the title of the book is "The Enemy Within the PB." So, JennyG is saying, there must be an enemy spy on the Puritan Board.


----------



## Reformedfellow (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## a mere housewife (Mar 20, 2012)

THEY'RE SPYING OUT OUR LIBERTY!!!!!!!!!!!!

(I get a little excited about applying the book of Galatians.)


----------



## Unoriginalname (Mar 20, 2012)

a mere housewife said:


> THEY'RE SPYING OUT OUR LIBERTY!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (I get a little excited about applying the book of Galatians.)



I nearly fell over when I read that


----------



## Mark Walter (Mar 20, 2012)

Phew! For a second, I thought that this was an assault on peanut butter.


----------



## J. Dean (Mar 20, 2012)

py3ak said:


> For many years we had a mole, sent from the E! News Network to espy how Puritans lived. His superhuman knowledge of the Puritans (suggesting a large team of research assistants) and encyclopedic acquaintance with the world of entertainment gave him away.
> But another double agent has lurked almost entirely undetected for a very long time.



*Cues up "imperial March" theme from Star Wars*


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 20, 2012)

nicnap said:


> HA! I knew it! I have long suspected that Andrew Thornquist was a spy ...
> 
> On another note the book looks good.




It's crazy posts like this that will raise suspicions when you disappear...err, I mean "if" you disappear.


----------



## Mertens (Mar 21, 2012)

*To what end a spy?*



py3ak said:


> For many years we had a mole, sent from the E! News Network to espy how Puritans lived. His superhuman knowledge of the Puritans (suggesting a large team of research assistants) and encyclopedic acquaintance with the world of entertainment gave him away.
> But another double agent has lurked almost entirely undetected for a very long time.



Reuben: To what end?


----------



## py3ak (Mar 21, 2012)

That is known to himself and his handler - not sure about anyone beyond that. He knows who he is.


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 21, 2012)

Evil pinky pointed slightly upward toward mouth, as #2 puts down a large mug of Starbucks, leans back and laughs....... Muahahahaha, muhahahaha, muahahaaah.


----------



## Mertens (Mar 21, 2012)

py3ak said:


> That is known to himself and his handler - not sure about anyone beyond that. He knows who he is.



Okay, fair enough. But what about the other guy? The E!Online guy that seems to not be here any longer? What was his deal? Or what do you guess was his deal? It's an honest question with the two circles being so incongruous, or is there an inside joke I'm missing?


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 21, 2012)

Mike, methinks there may be humor afoot. But people taking him seriously makes it even funnier!


----------

